# Snowboarding in ski boots?



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Got a skis.com catalog in the mail, presumably because I've gotten gear from them. Noticed this on the cover. Looks for all the world like ski boots to me unless they're hard board boots in which case I'd expect the appropriate bindings not traditional strap ratchets. I mean I guess it's theoretically possible but why would you do this? Haha

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

They are hard boots, no straps or ratchets there.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Yeah guess I see it now. Admittedly I'm not that familiar 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Forward stance, hard boot carving only. No freestyle no trees no bowls no fun! It's slalom skiing on one ski.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Mystery2many said:


> Forward stance, hard boot carving only. No freestyle no trees no bowls no fun! It's slalom skiing on one ski.


https://www.instagram.com/p/BEhEGnHoWW0/






:smile:


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Boy I wish they bring back the hard boots and neon tiger striped onsies - said no one ever. Bur you never know.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Wait a minute, wait one damned minute. Neon tiger striped onesies went out of style? No one told me!!! Dammit.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

robotfood99 said:


> Boy I wish they bring back the hard boots and neon tiger striped onsies - said no one ever. Bur you never know.


I have been into this for 37 years now. I have seen it all come and go, and come back again, just like in skateboarding. Shaped boards out, rounded twintips in, shaped boards back in. Rocker out, camber in, rocker back in, camber back in. Neon out, neon in, neon back out again. Hardboots are getting back in through the splitboarding market. And Burton has riders testing a new step-in system. So that will be back in soon enough too.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Mig Fullbag said:


> I have been into this for 37 years now. I have seen it all come and go, and come back again, just like in skateboarding. Shaped boards out, rounded twintips in, shaped boards back in. Rocker out, camber in, rocker back in, camber back in. Neon out, neon in, neon back out again. Hardboots are getting back in through the splitboarding market. And Burton has riders testing a new step-in system. So that will be back in soon enough too.



Aren't we somehow glad there were no smartphones yet when neon was just normal? Well, I am  I even had knitted neon pullovers :laugh:. And of course, a neon one piece...

BTW: eyeballing with a hardboot setup for the split


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

neni said:


> Aren't we somehow glad there were no smartphones yet when neon was just normal? Well, I am  I even had knitted neon pullovers :laugh:. And of course, a neon one piece...
> 
> BTW: eyeballing with a hardboot setup for the split


I never fell for the neon stuff, or one piece. At my size, I would have looked even more like a clown then I already did... :wink:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Mig Fullbag said:


> I have been into this for 37 years now. I have seen it all come and go, and come back again, just like in skateboarding. Shaped boards out, rounded twintips in, shaped boards back in. Rocker out, camber in, rocker back in, camber back in. Neon out, neon in, neon back out again. Hardboots are getting back in through the splitboarding market. And Burton has riders testing a new step-in system. So that will be back in soon enough too.


Neon never came back. Not since the 80's.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Neon never came back. Not since the 80's.


If you have not seen any neon goggle frames, lens or straps, no neon on board bases or graphics (Ride and NS come to mind), no neon beanies or helmets, and no neon pants and jackets in the last 10 years than you ride in a very cool place and I envy you.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Mig Fullbag said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BEhEGnHoWW0/
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pw8XZ2yOjvU
> 
> :smile:


He also had his "hard boots" hacked up so much, they'd be softer than most snowboarding boots today. There weren't too many good snowboarding boots at the snow shops back then, I'd bet.

I'll stick to my comfy boots.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Mig Fullbag said:


> I have been into this for 37 years now. I have seen it all come and go, and come back again, just like in skateboarding. Shaped boards out, rounded twintips in, shaped boards back in. Rocker out, camber in, rocker back in, camber back in. Neon out, neon in, neon back out again. Hardboots are getting back in through the splitboarding market. And Burton has riders testing a new step-in system. So that will be back in soon enough too.


True, some like Yonex never left the step-in game. I'd like to see step-in come back with better - mainly lighter - design. I tried the Yonex setup last season and it was still too heavy and not much of improvement over the last time. 

And the 80's have been back for a while. At least in eyewear - 



















So I'd wager the other retro cues are only going to make stronger comebacks. Gawd I hope the resorts don't start blaring Winger... but again, you never know.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Mig Fullbag said:


> If you have not seen any neon goggle frames, lens or straps, no neon on board bases or graphics (Ride and NS come to mind), no neon beanies or helmets, and no neon pants and jackets in the last 10 years than you ride in a very cool place and I envy you.


Of course there are elements of fashion from every generation that trickle down and motivate various "new" themes, however neon has never made a "full" come back in any part of action sports from what I can remember. I know I sported hot pink and black combo for a minute. I hate every fucking thing about the 80's personally. I am a 90's beach kid. Baggy jeans, corduroy pants, cargo shorts and t-shirts. I can't believe people even buy those ridiculous oakleys. Nor can I believe high waisted jeans are cool again. 

:eyetwitch2:


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Im just glad short shorts are back in. Got to let the quads be free namisayin.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Mystery2many said:


> Forward stance, hard boot carving only. No freestyle no trees no bowls no fun! It's slalom skiing on one ski.


Is the pic the OP has that much more of a forward stance than you ride?


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Nor can I believe high waisted jeans are cool again.
> 
> :eyetwitch2:


Yeah, even worst when they are that "acid wash" pattern, or whatever it's called...


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Alpine Duke said:


> Is the pic the OP has that much more of a forward stance than you ride?


I don't ride a forward stance, I ride 15-15 on my twin and 15-9 on my powder board.


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

Mystery2many said:


> Forward stance, hard boot carving only. No freestyle no trees no bowls no fun! It's slalom skiing on one ski.


Unless you’re Damian Sanders look him up.

Years ago at the Baker Banked slalom we were riding up the chair to the starting area when we seen a couple photographers standing in thigh deep powder under the chair waiting for someone to come down for a shot, that’s when Damian nailed a huge backflip and stuck it, it was pretty impressive Even for hardboots.

When I got sponsored by Burton they let me pick two boards, two bindings, two pairs of boots and all the gear. Back then you not only rode halfpipe but also ran gates so I picked my freeride gear and then my race board with plate bindings and hardboots, what a pain in the ass, it is completely a different style of riding it seemed like a lot more arm movement,didn’t like it at all


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

sawedsaas said:


> The neon tiger-striped jumpsuits are still awesome, I still use them and feel like a king.


May we see the Queen...pics please.


----------

